
Kenyan startup BRCK launches SupaBRCK device to solve Africa’s internet equation - robertalai
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/08/kenyan-startup-brck-launches-supabrck-device-to-solve-africas-internet-equation/
======
bw254
How is this different from a regular modem?

